# Indian Chief Head Saddle Help!!



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just Received This Saddle from England!
What Caught My Eye was the *Indian Chief Head* on the Sides!!!  No Letterings Anywhere Else!!
Left Side is Clearly Visible, But Right Side is Blurry!
Size: 10.5" x 7.5"
Could Someone Help Me with Some Info??


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks SO Close!!!!
It's Got to be a TOC Indian Seat!!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 15, 2016)

Early Indians sported Brooks & Troxels saddles…also their signature icon was the fearless "warrior" not the chief.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 15, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Early Indians sported Brooks & Troxels saddles…also their signature icon was the fearless "warrior" not the chief.



Correct!!!  You Just Reinforced My Statement!
It's a Brooks Style Built with the Logo: (Chief Face) and No Words Anywhere I Can See!!!

Thanks!
See It on FeeBay!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the Pic; Ok!!!!!
So the Indian Chief on My Saddle Looks More Like the "Sears Chief Badge" Not the Indian Head!!!

Still.....There Has to be an Answer That Someone Knows and Don't Want to Tell!!!


----------



## okozzy (Mar 16, 2016)

carlitos60 said:


> Thanks for the Pic; Ok!!!!!
> So the Indian Chief on My Saddle Looks More Like the "Sears Chief Badge" Not the Indian Head!!!
> 
> Still.....There Has to be an Answer _That Someone Knows and Don't Want to Tell!_!!




*Not everything in life is a conspiracy.*


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 16, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> View attachment 295961



Very Nice!
Todd


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks Guys!
It's an Unsolved Mystery for Now!  
It's on FeeBay IF Interested!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-RARE...050726?hash=item464aa53126:g:-xIAAOSwvgdW6eN-


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 26, 2016)

SOLD!!!!!


----------

